# free camping at swanage



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

hi, just like to inform everyone .There is a free site on the A351 at swanage. Iwas there a couple of months ago and about 6 caravans were parked. I was there again last weekend and noticed them still there. I wish i had noticed them earlier as i had a devil of a job finding a site with space and i pressume i could have parked next to them. Sorry, where is it u ask ,its on the large roundabout about 2 miles from the town, u cant miss it . chock a block with cars going round the roundabout so it can be a bit dodgy leaving and entering the site. there were a couple of police cars going past but they took no notice, they probably thought the massive 4 by 4 taking a run at it was in the hands of a capable professional as he was in a t shirt with loads of tattoos. One drawback don't think there is any waste disposal tho'
Seriously how long would we be there before we wre told to shift or get an on the spot fine
gary


----------

